# Muth jar gift boxes



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

This year we decided to give honey as gifts like last year but this year take it up a notch.
We bought the one-pound muth jars and the gift boxes to go with them.
It's around $5.70 per unit for the packaging.

Word got out and we're going to have to order a whole lot more of them because it appears that it's going to be a hot seller this fall.

Anyone else selling these? We had not even considered selling them but once we showed a picture on Facebook ppl went "I want dat". 
Spring honey on the left with fall on the right.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

How much will you be selling them for? They look nice and I am sure the poeple you give them to for gifts will be impressed also.
Cheers
gww


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

We've sold these for the last year or so. They were big at holiday time. We sold more of the sets of 3 - 4 oz Muth than the 2 big ones, but they were both good sellers. Allow some time to fold up the boxes - especially if using them for the first time.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Price? 
We sell the 12-ounce bears for $5 each all year which is $6.66/pound if you work it out.
This means the two pounds of honey is worth around $13-something.
Looks like we can sell the boxes for $20 and do just fine.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

Aunt betty
Thanks for answering my question.
Cheers
gww


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

We sell the 2 big ones for $25 and the 3 little ones for $20.


----------



## tristanasher (Jan 25, 2019)

Give your products the star treatment! We specialise in the design and manufacture of gorgeous, high quality bespoke gift boxes wholesale and decorative tins. Choose the original folding box construction or our sturdy round boxes, embellished with your company branding. Let us work closely with you to develop a highly individual range of designer boxes, customized specifically for your products.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

very cool, do you get the boxes from a big box store (LOL) like Mann Lake?
I am a zero at designing my own as I found out on all the custom label sites.


----------



## thesecurityeagle (Jun 21, 2016)

aunt betty said:


> Price?
> We sell the 12-ounce bears for $5 each all year which is $6.66/pound if you work it out.
> This means the two pounds of honey is worth around $13-something.
> Looks like we can sell the boxes for $20 and do just fine.


Aunt Betty, thats nice and good to know. I sold every muth jar I had at $12 each for eight ounces. They flew off the shelves. I bet the packaging carton will really help move them!


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

minz said:


> very cool, do you get the boxes from a big box store (LOL) like Mann Lake?
> I am a zero at designing my own as I found out on all the custom label sites.


Blue sky


----------

